# Comments wanted on first attempt



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey All,

I am a cabinetmaker by trade. The other day I had a couple hours to kill in the shop and shaped my first slingshot.

I was looking into flat bands and came across your site...lots going on here so I thought I'd get you to critic my design. It seems quite different from most i see here and I hadn't thought out exactly how I would attach the bands. I have an idea after looking around here.

Anyway, fire away...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the look of it. Looks like it will sit well in the hand for hammer grip shooting. I prefer much shorter forks so there is not so much torsion on the wrist. But perhaps it is best to start long and see how you like it ... it is easy to cut a bit off til you find what suits you, but pretty hard to put it back after cutting it off!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

notch the fork tips and do the "over the top" method. 
it looks amazing. what is it made from?


----------



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks.

It is made of Red Alder.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i love it because it looks like a rabbit character without being cheesy .. its very nice. i cant stop looking at it.


----------



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

That's exactly what my daughter said!

I was thinking of a pistol grip and wanted to give it some "shape". I'm not sure of how shootable it is, but I too like the look of it.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

BajaCarpintero said:


> That's exactly what my daughter said!
> 
> I was thinking of a pistol grip and wanted to give it some "shape". I'm not sure of how shootable it is, but I too like the look of it.


i think it will shoot just fine.. i might make the ears a bit shorter but i like the look of it, so leave them. it doesn't have to shoot well when it look so good.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 5, 2011)

Cabinet maker huh? Kinda shows!

Amazing first attempt IMO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

this slingshot has to be one of the most beautiful slingshots i have ever seen


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's beautiful, but I like to hold mine higher on the forks.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

cerb said:


> this slingshot has to be one of the most beautiful slingshots i have ever seen


i would have said the same thing but i didn't want to sound too desperate.. hehehe jk


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i think it might even shoot better backwards


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice hammer gripper!


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

my only suggestion to improve it is to shorten the forks for less wrist strain, other than that you nailed it!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

so how much will u sell it for, or one like it?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

c


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Simply beautiful!

But watch out for a breaking fork, it could snap toward your face at breakneck speeds and take out an eye. I'd insert a metal rod through the length of the forks, just to be sure. (Should be easy for someone with your skills and tools.)


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

forks a little to high.. board cut wood grain safety concern.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

looks awesome.stunning work


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

BajaCarpintero said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am a cabinetmaker by trade. The other day I had a couple hours to kill in the shop and shaped my first slingshot.
> 
> ...


Just my opinion, but I would cut the fork lenght to about here


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's really beautiful, and like most of the others I'm gonna say you need to shorten those horns to around 2" - 2.5" to make it a good shooter.

Your shaping work is superior. May I ask what tools you used? I'm guessing a belt sander came into play. (don't know much about power tools)

I can foresee some mighty nice stuff coming from you in the future, Mr. Carpentiero. Welcome aboard!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good to me


----------



## Gomitz (Jun 8, 2011)

Woo! I really like it!!!
I agree with Tubeman, i also would cut a bit. But looks so good like this, i would call it "The Bunny"!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Disturbing


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL at the bunny

I would like to add to what people said about shortening the forks, I would say make them a tad wider and rounded at the top (since I would band it up with flats OTT )

Looking forward to seeing more of your work

LGD


----------



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone....great response and nice site you have here!

I can see now that there is a lot more to making a GOOD, SAFE, slingshot than a newbie like me might think about on his own. I'll take all of your comments to heart and do a better job on the next one!

As far as tools go.... I used my bandsaw to remove the the bulk, an oscillating spindle sander to help shape it, a half round file and couple sheets of sand paper to smooth and finish it.

I make sawdust for a living so sure I would eventually sell...I want to have good shooting safe designs before doing it. I have looked at some of your members and vendors work and see now that I have a lot to learn.

Thanks again!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

In your line of work you must have access to really exotic wood scraps. It would be nice to see what you made from them


----------



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice photoshop skills!!!

I'd definitely have to call it a "Jackrabbit" cause of the long ears!


----------



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

tubeman said:


> In your line of work you must have access to really exotic wood scraps. It would be nice to see what you made from them


Well, actually here in Baja, exotic wood is hard to come by and VERY expensive!

I can get Mahogany, Maple, Birch, Oak, Alder and sometimes some nice Mesquite.

While we're on the subject would you guys give me your ideas as to the best species to use?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know anything about wood species, but any hardwood with a nice grain would be nice


----------



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

Here are a couple recent projects:


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

BajaCarpintero said:


> In your line of work you must have access to really exotic wood scraps. It would be nice to see what you made from them


Well, actually here in Baja, exotic wood is hard to come by and VERY expensive!

I can get Mahogany, Maple, Birch, Oak, Alder and sometimes some nice Mesquite.

While we're on the subject would you guys give me your ideas as to the best species to use?
[/quote]

A good rule of thumb to follow if making a board cut catty....."if the wood is commonly used for flooring, then it should be fine". just because it's a hardwood doesn't mean it'll make a good caddy. Mahogony is a definite no no, looks good but can be brittle! other than that nice work on your first one, and don't forget the grain goes length wise.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's very nice! I agree about the forks, maybe too long. It looks like a sculpture. Good work.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gomitz said:


> Woo! I really like it!!!
> I agree with Tubeman, i also would cut a bit. But looks so good like this, i would call it "The Bunny"!


awesome


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellent craftsmanship.
Philly


----------

